

Everything in the Universe Is Made of Math - nkvl
http://discovermagazine.com/2013/dec/13-math-made-flesh

======
ivan_ah
I'm always rooting for the anti-establishment math/phys researchers, but this
article fails to impress.

Yes, math is everywhere, but Plato said this a long time ago already:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theory_of_Forms#Perfection](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theory_of_Forms#Perfection)

Can anyone explain the new idea here?

------
dgreensp
There's nothing particularly novel or unique about holding the belief that a
mathematical model of reality is the same thing as reality. Discussions on HN
reveal that many commenters hold this belief, arguing, for example, that a
"virtual" universe simulated on a supercomputer would be indistinguishable
from a real (or _the_ real) universe.

~~~
nkvl
Max Tegmark is largely responsible for popularising the idea.

